

Looking for a co-founder (update) - samiiii

my expertise : experience on marketing and management<p>- desired skillsets of a co-founder :  web and mobile apps developer<p>- the project : dev lab<p>- areas of interest : mobile , Artificial intelligence, Augmented reality ...<p>anyone interesting contact me for more info 
mail to eisenheim@linuxac.org
======
jsavimbi
Weird how the comparison is made between "expertise" and "skillsets", placing
marketing and management higher than tangible skills in the imaginary
hierarchy of responsibilities. Is that notion inherently common? I'm currently
trying to train a product manager type and he seems to be holding onto older
conventions and I wasn't sure if soft-skilled people are still being taught to
hold developers in contempt.

